# Pictures of Fishy....



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Fishy was being stubborn so I didn't get a good shot of him. I will get a better shot of him when I hopefully get a larger and better tank. You can't see the colors too well on this photo, but he is a dark blue betta with some purple.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty! He looks more purple in this pic.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Pretty! I have a betta named Fishy too! Hes turquoise with a black head.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Someone else on here the other day said they had a betta named Fish! lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

aren't we all original! lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah! lol Its hard to think up good names for bettas.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

haha yeah...my mom and dad were like thats not a good name for him...im like it suits him haha...at least i thought of names for my other two.  ( i also have a guinea pig named Piggy,original too haha!!)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I knew what I was going to name 2 of my fish but the other 3 were difficult.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello there,

I read your other posts about your tank. I'm glad that you care, and I am willing to bet that once you get him into a clean, heated tank he will surprise you with some beautiful colors. My parents were pretty bad too (they thought you can clean a tank every 6 MONTHS) and even they notice that my fish look really good and will even comment "wow, he's really colored up since you got him" when I bring home a new fish. You will also notice that his fins will spread out and appear bigger...one of the plus sides of having a well cared for fish is that they are more beautiful 

For now just keep the water clean with regular (every other day to every day I'd say, but someone more familiar with uncycled tanks may be able to help you better) water changes and keep him in the warmest room of the house. Remember to use a water conditioner and slowly acclimate him to the new water during the changes.

Feel free to ask any questions you may have, and good luck!

Kim


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, I have a few names up my sleeve for my future fish. My current fishies are named: Sushi and Surimi *a fish paste"
also, named a shrimp "Fettuccine Alfredo"

Then my next fish will be named
Sushima 
Fillet
Mignon
Fry
and possibly Batter

Lol can you tell i wanna be a chef?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

And don't forget Tofu! lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol! Thet reminds me, today I heard glass fall and my mom goes "Ur dog prly got the fish" I was like OMG!! And I ran to my room to check on them! My mom was like "I meant the fish we are having for dinner".. I was just like. "oh" LOL!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Boy, what a scare!! lol


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

wow vegan, yeah that would really scare me too. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So what if dinner is ruined, as long as the bettas are ok. lol


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

Names are hard to come up with. Because you just _have_ to give a betta a good name. My first fish I named Jingle because I got him as a Christmas present (and he's red). The next one was named Gil, me thinking after Gil in Finding Nemo but my sis thinks he's Gilbert Blythe from Anne of Green Gables.  And Darcy...well, I'd been reading Pride and Prejudice. I once had three zebra danios in a tank and named them Larry, Mo, and Curly. Of course you couldn't tell them apart.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Fishyinpa calls her cory catfish the 6 stooges because they're so funny, she says. lol


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

lol- those are all cute names Jingle


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ya, I can't tell my cherry barbs apart really, but they are the three amigos!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol i just watched Pride and Predjudice, but Shhh don't tell anyone


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Love the name!


----------

